# MK3 Porsche caliper Brackets??



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

Anyone know where i can get porsche caliper brackets??i just need the brackets.I have audi tt rotors already 312mm and the calipers i just need the brackets.If anyone have any links please post.thanks


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: MK3 Porsche caliper Brackets?? (Racer16)*

Sounds like you need this:
http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II=1310


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: MK3 Porsche caliper Brackets?? (JumpalTurbo5)*

Yeah i was looking at those.But i wasnt sure if they would work and fit my car.


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: MK3 Porsche caliper Brackets?? (Racer16)*

Those look allright but can´t say for sure just looking that pic.
Here is what kind of brackets I have with 312mm disks and 996 Carrera (Boxter S) calipers.


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: MK3 Porsche caliper Brackets?? (TeemuM)*

Nice what is the cost of those and what are they made out of???Im guessing your using audi tt rotors 312x25mm??


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: MK3 Porsche caliper Brackets?? (Racer16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer16* »_Nice what is the cost of those and what are they made out of???Im guessing your using audi tt rotors 312x25mm??

Those are made from high strenght aluminium. I designed those myself and those are machined in our local machine shop.
Yes I am using rotors from my TT. Brakes are fitted to my Golf mk2 but I have all suspension parts from mk3 VR6, so those same carriers fit to mk3.


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: MK3 Porsche caliper Brackets?? (TeemuM)*

ok kool how much??


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: MK3 Porsche caliper Brackets?? (Racer16)*

I remembered that those cost about 80 euros/120$ to make.


----------



## max1mus (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: MK3 Porsche caliper Brackets?? (TeemuM)*

hi, i need these desperate... can you help me please, just bought the 996 calipers, already have the rotors 312x25. can you help?
thanks 
zak


----------

